# 1968 Horn Relay Terminals



## Red1968 (Jan 4, 2011)

I finally tracked down my horn relay. It was not bolted to the firewall, but wrapped in tape and fairly well hidden. I unwrapped it and there was no harness but had three wires was connected to the old relay. The relay terminal layout of the replacement relay is very different than the one that was in originally. Does someone have a sketch of relay terminal so I could hook up the wires to it? The old relay had three wires, even though the replacement has four wires. I have a three terminal relay as well. I know that there is a positive to the horn, and two wires back to the dash harness, but I have no idea what wire goes on what terminal. Thanks!


----------

